# Constant Arguments



## crsezz (Jul 1, 2007)

My husband and I have been married 10 years (together for 18) and seem to argue all the time - about the kids, money - really, everything. There seems to be little joy between us anymore. I keep thinking I don't want to remain in a marriage like this, but my kids are 4 and 7 - and I do love my husband. We don't have sex anymore. And worse, we hardly laugh anymore. I have suggested marriage counseling but he thinks we can work it out ourselves, but we don't have the tools or communication skills to do it. I don't want a divorce - but I am not happy - and I don't think he is either - and I think our oldest son is feeling it too. I've gained 20 pounds in 2 years - I am at my wits end. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blueseyes (Jul 1, 2007)

its not good to just stay because of your children,they feel the tense too.


----------



## littlecat123 (Jun 28, 2007)

Don't rule out starting counseling by yourself. You will learn techniques to cope with your situation and how to try to get your husband to communicate better. If you go to counseling, your husband may soften his attitude about it and end up going with you after a few visits.

Good luck with everything.


----------

